# Dual dock iphone ipad



## Karat (1 Juillet 2012)

Alors voilà je suis à la recherche d'un dual dock pour iPhone iPad Avec certaines fonctions :

-Réveil
-Lampe
-Chargeurs (bien sur)

Si vous connaissez d'autres dual dock avec des fonctions original ou pas.
N'hésitez pas a me présenter des dual dock normaux car sur le net y'a pas grand chose mise a part ceux-ci 
http://www.materiel.net/accessoire-...-dock-inchargeduo-ipad-ipod-iphone-60405.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...uble-dock-pour-ipad-iphone-et-ipod.html?p=330

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...zbjNDQ&usg=AFQjCNG9sed_VlhmvK-5VdD6BTdaxHi59A

Voila tous ce que j'ai trouves. 

Ps: le prix n'est pas un critere et desolee si le post n'est pas dans le bon forum


----------

